
OpenWhisk: Event-driven platform to automatically trigger responses - neilmack
https://developer.ibm.com/open/openwhisk/
======
nfriedly
Source code is at
[https://github.com/openwhisk/openwhisk](https://github.com/openwhisk/openwhisk)

I'm pretty excited about this - I'm an IBMer and I was secretly hoping for us
to get an alternative to AWS Lambda.

Plus, since it's Docker based and Open Source, you're existing knowledge
should transfer pretty easily and you aren't locked into IBM/Bluemix to use
it.

~~~
neilmack
Yes, it's pretty cool. I know a lot of people are skeptical about IBM and open
source, but there really is a lot of cool stuff happening. I hope people give
it a chance, or at least take it out for a test drive.

